# Roubaix SL2 S-Works - good buy?



## Pewe (Apr 14, 2003)

I have the opportunity to buy a brand new 2010 Roubaix SL2 S-Works frameset, Saxo bank color, from my local Specialized dealer for a decent price - about half the price of rrp. What's you opinion on this frame? Is there a noticable difference between the SL3 Roubaix S-Works and the SL2 Roubaix S-Works?

Any thoughts on this frame is welcome!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The SL3 has a stiffer front end and BB while also being more compliant. It picks up about 1mm more in rear compliance than the SL2 and the extra front end compliance is more in the form of energy redirection than classic "compliance" (or "give"). 

I have an SL2 S-Works Roubaix and like the bike a lot. But I think the SL3 is definitely a better design. In fact I would recommend the "Pro" SL3 model over the S-Works SL2. Its constructed with the same carbon layup (Fact 10r) as the older SL2 yet is of the new design. There is a better connection to the road (road feel) with the SL3, and comfort is improved.

If you were looking at steel, I would say go with the best deal. Metal bikes have matured and there isn't much to be gained by paying more. Carbon bikes and technology are still evolving however, and the later models continue to improve on their immediate predecessors. 

If Specialized introduces the SL4 Roubaix later this Spring, the SL2 will be two generations removed. 

Verdict: Either wait to see what Specialized introduces this summer or get the SL3 even if its more money.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Since you are asking it's a "good buy", then I ask, how much is the SL2 being offered? I don't know what "half of rrp" means.

Anyway, I think general rule of thumb is later generation "Pro" model is better than previous gen "Sworks", and this is even more true if you're heavy rider where flex becomes an issue. Now if you're a light guy (under 150 lbs), then flex may not be an issue so the SL2 frame may actually be a good buy if the price is dirt cheap.

But don't feel like you need to rush to buy. SL2 frame prices will continue to drop as more guys are looking to upgrade to SL4 (and even SL3). So..


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Pewe,
I just built up a Roubaix Pro SL3...10r carbon...with Campy. Neal had a nice review of the difference. I will say the feel of the bike is bit 'uncanny' really. It defies the feel of other carbon bikes I've ridden in a good way. The bike feels stiff...but when you go over rough roads you don't feel it...hence the term uncanny. As Neal stated, carbon fiber continues to evolve and I believe Specialized with their R&D is on he leading edge of carbon frame design. If you go on the web, the SL2 Roubaix S-works you are considering is a well received bike. If you get the frame for $1K -$1300 or so, I say go for it. For a bit more you can get the Pro SL3 however and a good choice to consider. The other notable aspect affecting choice pertains to the BB. The SL2 Sworks maybe OSBB aka BB30. New Sworks Roubaixs btw are PF-30. The Pro is english threaded and mine is dead stiff and silent. I still like a threaded BB FWIW.
The frame you show is still a great frame.

The following introductory review of the SL3 is pretty effusive in praise and I believe its accurate based upon the limited riding I have done so far on the SL3 Roubaix...race bike stiffness without the ride penalty:
Quantum Leap: Roubaix SL3 | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm selling a 58cm SWorks SL2 Roubaix (frame, fork and HS) same year and color in a 58cm if interested. It's in great shape with 110mm stem and stock carbon bar.


----------



## tetonrider (Jun 3, 2010)

for what it's worth, i've ridden the roubaix SL and SL2, the tarmac SL3 and SL4, and the venge. all were s-works versions.

the roubaix actually feels a bit more stable than the tarmac. some might say it corners slower, which is true. however, the slower cornering actually (for me) makes for some more assured descents.

the points about comfort are dead-on. the bike is fast, and one can be very fast on it. the tarmac and venge are certainly crazy-fast bikes, but on longer rides they can take just a little bit out of you. at the end of a ride on the roubaix i think the compliance makes one feel a little more fresh, and that fresh feeling translates to speed.

the roubaix can be set up in an aggressive fashion (esp by sizing one size down for the lower head tube), and it can be raced. it can also be ridden on 100-200 mile rides.

as for the difference in carbon.....i'm sure it's there, but i would be hard pressed to tell you the difference between 9r, 10r and 11r, though i've ridden them all.

the roubaix DOES keep getting better....but prices also keep rising.

on a related note, i'm about to sell an s-works roubaix sl2 frame set, but i haven't gotten around to listing it. it was lightly ridden. i traded my SL for it, but then not long after got my tarmac SL3. 

the roubaix is a 54 and is "raw carbon", i believe -- black (w/ glossy clear coat) with some white highlights. it's in really great shape. i'll be taking pics and listing it, but if anyone is interested it may be a chance to get one before it goes on the block.

i'll also be selling a tarmac SL3 (56) frame set -- s-works. again, this one is in great shape. i just haven't yet gotten around to listing it.


----------



## Pewe (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for all the great answers, really appreciate it. The 2010 SL2 Roubaix S-works frame set that my dealer offers here in Sweden costs about 2100 USD which is to steep for me, considering it's a SL2. It comes with a full garanty of course but I think I will pass. 

Anyone heard any roumors about a Roubaix SL4?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

tetonrider said:


> for what it's worth, i've ridden the roubaix SL and SL2, the tarmac SL3 and SL4, and the venge. all were s-works versions.
> 
> the roubaix actually feels a bit more stable than the tarmac. some might say it corners slower, which is true. however, the slower cornering actually (for me) makes for some more assured descents.
> 
> ...


tetonrider,
Great review. Many excellent points. Thanks for your comprehensive comparison of the Roubaix to Tarmac. Without the breadth of ownership experience of both the Roubaix and Tarmac and living with each, one doesn't really know which bike works best. Prior to purchasing my Roubaix SL3 Pro, I considered the Tarmac. My cycling inseam of 35" had something to do with purchasing the Roubaix. At just over 6' tall, the Roubaix allows me to ride in a position that is equivalent to the Tarmac for 6' tall guys with shorter legs. In my case, per your astute point of sizing down with the Roubaix which is spot on and common for a racier fit, because of my leg and arm length, I went with the larger 58 cm frame size and have just a hint of drop which was my goal...1-2cm..perfect for long rides. Also, reach is pretty nominal as well with ordinary 110mm stem which may grow to 120mm in the summer when I stretch out and hammer a bit more.

As to the carbon difference between all of the them, completely agree again. I will tell you guys that the 10r carbon of the Roubaix SL3 is VERY stiff. I can't flex it out of the saddle and I am 185 lbs. Aside from carbon modulus, this is also largely due to the geometry of the SL3 which has a large down tube married to a flaired head tube....and BB is very thickly webbed as it connects radially to adjoining frame tubes.

As to handling, thanks for the affirmation about the Roubaix. I will say the bike tracks dead solid perfect...goes where you point it...but it is no crit bike. But as you say, a very quick handling or even figidy bike, isn't the objective if not racing in tight quarters and just eating up miles.

I considered the S-works and still glad I didn't pay another grand for it. No doubt it is one whale of a bike, but I really don't want a stiffer bike and I prefer a threaded BB at the end of the day to either OSBB configs.

Good to have the great choices that Specialized has provided us with.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anyone know the difference in weight between a SL2 8r and the SL2 Pro 10r? I was suprised how heavy my SL2 8r 2011 Roubaix was? Is it a lb or more?


----------



## tetonrider (Jun 3, 2010)

new2rd said:


> Does anyone know the difference in weight between a SL2 8r and the SL2 Pro 10r? I was suprised how heavy my SL2 8r 2011 Roubaix was? Is it a lb or more?


i'm not sure about the SL8r, but I can tell you that my SL2 S-Works 10r was 1.53kg for frame, fork, bb30 bearings, cone spacer, and seat clamp. I am not sure if the Pro version is similar.

I know this because I listed mine for sale on ebay recently and decided to weigh it.
Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL2 unreal condition, low mileage | eBay

From past experience, a pair of BB30 bearings is about 50g, a seat clamp is about 20g, and a cone spacer is around 12g, so you're looking at 1.45kg (3.2#) for the frame & fork alone. 

Note: This is a cut fork, but still reasonably long (enough for a stem, cone spacer and 20mm of other spacers).

Hope that helps.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm thinking that my frame w/ fork is around 5 lbs. You wouldn't think the difference would be 1.8 lbs since they are both the same mold just different carbon fiber layout.


----------



## tetonrider (Jun 3, 2010)

new2rd said:


> I'm thinking that my frame w/ fork is around 5 lbs. You wouldn't think the difference would be 1.8 lbs since they are both the same mold just different carbon fiber layout.


how accurate is your scale? if it's just a regular scale, it could be +/-0.5#.

anyway, i believe the newer carbon layups may be lighter, but the big difference is that they learn which areas can be made thinner over time. in this way, it also could be the s-works 10r is lighter than a pro 10r -- but i haven't tested that.


----------



## ianho (May 20, 2011)

I say go for it if it's at half price. I have this exact Saxo Bank S-Works SL2 n also an S-Works Venge n I still love this Roubaix very much. It's still a superb bike n supremely comfy. Sometimes I ride over some really rough roads on my Venge n wish I had taken out my Roubaix instead.


----------

